# Halloween Cars



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

me likey!! me likey!!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

My dad has a hearse... 1974 which he obtained last year... I hope he wills it to me!! 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/witchyrn-albums-some-my-fav-s-picture37700-pretty-hearse-daylight.jpg


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You gotta check out Mchooch's car its very Halloween*


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

WitchyRN said:


> My dad has a hearse... 1974 which he obtained last year... I hope he wills it to me!!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/witchyrn-albums-some-my-fav-s-picture37700-pretty-hearse-daylight.jpg


Wow is that cool!


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Im in talks with a guy I know about buying his hearse but he wants too much money for it so I don't think im gonna be able to get it. I would love some kind of munster mobile or murder ride of some sort


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

halloweenfiend said:


> Im in talks with a guy I know about buying his hearse but he wants too much money for it so I don't think im gonna be able to get it. I would love some kind of munster mobile or murder ride of some sort



No kidding! Grandpa Munsters car


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

These look like fun


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh man I just found this. I need to get one.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I want a hearse, but right now it is an argument with the Missus. She gets more into the _SPIRIT_ every year, so there is still hope. In the meantime, I drool over the local hearse club.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

*1983 Caddy*

I do own a 1983 Cadillac hearse, here she is............


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Glass eye, is that a daily driver or a toy? What's it like driving one around? You must get all differnt kinds of responses to it.


BTW, that is a bad ass car!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

I'm waiting for someone to do a mock-up of the Zardoz "Stone Head'.....


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have a 1956 chevy that's soon going to be redone. It's not a hearse but it's going to be quite gothic when I'm done. It's going to be black on the bottom and charcoal grey on the top. Purple windows and what I call Lily Munster Lavender seats w/ black trim. 

My dad bought it for me when I was 16 and I hated it. (A '56 is NOT a cool car to a 16 year old in 1990) I got a different one but he kept the '56. When I met my husband he loved the car. So when we got married my dad gave it to us as a wedding present.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

does this count? i have this hearse

http://www.halloweenblowups.com/Gemmy-Inflatable-Hearse.jpg


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Blumpkin said:


> Glass eye, is that a daily driver or a toy? What's it like driving one around? You must get all differnt kinds of responses to it.
> 
> 
> BTW, that is a bad ass car!


It is driveable however I am not too mechanically inclined and it definitely needs work. I usually just pull it out for October and then put it back. I love all the strange looks I get driving it around--it is my goal this year to get it up and running so I can drive it year round.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Glass 'eye' said:


> It is driveable however I am not too mechanically inclined and it definitely needs work. I usually just pull it out for October and then put it back. I love all the strange looks I get driving it around--it is my goal this year to get it up and running so I can drive it year round.



Nice


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a pumpkin color car with an October security system, does that count?


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a ORANGE Pontiac Vibe.. with a Jack Skellington bumper magnet on it.. lol


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Spider Rider said:


> I have a pumpkin color car with an October security system, does that count?


haha, that's great!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I am trying to get a hearse right now but the offer I gave must be too low as I have not heard any replies as of yet. I have a few pics in my photos.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The "older" forum members have seen this a gazillion times, but you asked, Blumpkin....










Her name is The Magic Pumpkin. She (now) has black roses in her vase, Jack Skellington steering wheel cover and floormats (front and back), and instead of fuzzy dice hanging from the mirror, she has fuzzy JOL's. The license plate says OCT 31, and my bumperstickers say "CAUTION: I drive like a Cullen", "Hogwarts" and "Witches paking...all others will be toad." I love her more than I should love an inantimate object


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I love it! Thanks for letting a noob in on the fun


----------



## rmtallman (Nov 25, 2009)

The Hallovan.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

All right! The Hallovan rocks! I need to paint some flames and skulls on that beast for you


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

rmtallman, this paint scheme seems to be effective for a van too


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Blumpkin said:


> rmtallman, this paint scheme seems to be effective for a van too


HaHa! I love that. It reminds me of our local ice cream truck. The Hallovan is awesome though, it reminds me of Dead Reckoning.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Does anyone remember....*

....the 1977 movie "The car"? THAT'S the Halloween car I want!



View attachment 10624


View attachment 10625




It's a customized Lincoln Continental Mark III built by The legendary George Barris, who also built the Munster Coach and the original Batmobile for the 60's TV show.

He also built this gem:

View attachment 10623



Edit: I had to add this! As soon as I posted this I started flipping through the TV channels and what movie do I find starting on HBO??? "THE CAR"!! It must be kismet.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I have a 1956 chevy that's soon going to be redone. It's not a hearse but it's going to be quite gothic when I'm done. It's going to be black on the bottom and charcoal grey on the top. Purple windows and what I call Lily Munster Lavender seats w/ black trim.
> 
> My dad bought it for me when I was 16 and I hated it. (A '56 is NOT a cool car to a 16 year old in 1990) I got a different one but he kept the '56. When I met my husband he loved the car. So when we got married my dad gave it to us as a wedding present.


That's awesome. Personally, I don't see how a '56 Chevy could be uncool to anyone. Here's a picture I just found of one that is very Halloween. 

http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad288/bill3446/ChiTown Cruze 2010/DSC00923.jpg


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

MHooch I LOVE the Magic Pumpkin!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*See my cars.*

www.hauntedravensgrin.com

The 57 Caddy hearse is now gone, down the road.
The T-Bird is in the backyard (accident victim)
The station wagon (was not a hearse but some small towns used cars like this for one)
Has raising and lowering , reaching arms , shark mouth full of teeth.
The Nissan Pumpkin truck is scrapped out (I kept the decorations, of course)

From a friend who has and has had hearses, they are expensive and tricky to work on. Parts for the 57 I had (brakes) were actually small semi truck brakes(1957?) Find those.
The hearse electrical systems usually have no standard blue print for locating wires, ex cetra.
Last but not least the long wheelbase makes for sagging bodys, dragging doors, just like a limo!
These are some of the physical drawbacks to successful ownership, if you just want to park it and look at it, no problems.
Some people will really not like to see a hearse and will never "enjoy" seeing yours, whether it's Halloween or not.
There was some on-line site that had actual hearse records. One 69? Caddy hearse had done 50,000 funerals, another 69 hearse had only participated in something like 5 !


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> www.hauntedravensgrin.com
> 
> The 57 Caddy hearse is now gone, down the road.
> The T-Bird is in the backyard (accident victim)
> ...


Understood about the hearse but this one you had is so cool.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

That Caddy hearse is spectacular.

This isn't mine but is my favorite style hearse. 1939 La Salle I think.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

MHooch said:


> The "older" forum members have seen this a gazillion times, but you asked, Blumpkin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh MY GOD!!! I love this, I would die and go to heaven if I saw you driving this car in my city. You rock!! Do you get many comments?


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

argentinas-amazing-vintage-funeral-cars 

Have you seen these yet?


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Johan said:


> argentinas-amazing-vintage-funeral-cars
> 
> Have you seen these yet?


Wow...no, I've never seen these before.Great find. I love this one.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Johan said:


> argentinas-amazing-vintage-funeral-cars
> 
> Have you seen these yet?



Johan these cars are just simply amazing. Somebody posted this over there too.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Here is another link with some more pictures


http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2009/05/05/coches-de-los-muertos-an-argentinian-barn-find/


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

13mummy said:


> Oh MY GOD!!! I love this, I would die and go to heaven if I saw you driving this car in my city. You rock!! Do you get many comments?


Yes, people love it, always brings a smile. Children especially love the JOL face (which are magnets and I only put on there for the month of October). Driving down the street I can see little kids pointing and they wave to me all the time. I have had more fun with this car.

This picture is a Halloween night when I decided to take a ride after the TOTers were done. That night I got A LOT of comments!!


----------



## jrmullens (Jul 6, 2010)

Blumpkin said:


> Johan these cars are just simply amazing. Somebody posted this over there too.


I have this car in a book called Monster Nation, she actually built that car. Brings it to Burning Man every year.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I have always loved Hooch's Magic Pumpkin car. It's awesome!


----------



## rmtallman (Nov 25, 2009)

Blumpkin said:


> All right! The Hallovan rocks! I need to paint some flames and skulls on that beast for you


Thanks. I painted it, but flames and skulls would be nice.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Thom_Serveaux said:


> I'm waiting for someone to do a mock-up of the Zardoz "Stone Head'.....


OK I just saw you post here and I have the plans for this guy I found them on a Japaneese web page for paper models. But I didn't know what it was from.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

this is my baby a 1963 corvair monza convertible, she's not really halloween but i love her


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine's not a Halloween car either, but I like that it's got the Halloween color scheme:


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Nice wheels DaveInTheGrave & LilAngel......I posted a couple of blogs with pics of Halloween cars last year.

Here are the links......*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/index2.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/450-more-creepy-cars-munsters.html

*Pics & Info. on the "Munsters" cars......*

http://www.munsterkoach.com/pictures.htm


----------

